# article retrieving



## derrike lacross (May 5, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have been working with my dogs for some time now. I have 2 boxers and a dutch shepherd. I was just looking for some insight into other peoples methods for training the article retrieve. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Thank You 
Derrike


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Derrike, pleas post a bit about yourself and your dogs in the Member Bio's forum here. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

It's a WDF requirement!

Thanks
WDF Moderators


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Derrike.

Bob… you know, and I have thought this many, many, times before when you or any of the other moderators have commented likewise on similar first posts, that if this was posted in the bio section it would have not gotten your attention. I'm thinking the classification system in the WDF Zoo is doing pretty well as it seems to keep you guys in uniform. See, it doesn't matter what you say about yourself anywhere else with the first time you post but, if you post it in the wrong section you need to say it again for it to count. As a BIO.

criticalthinkingpoliticsreligionguncontrolfreedom


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if that was a statement or a question. :-k :wink: 

I also need to watch my spelling more carefully. :grin:  :wink: 

Pleas ????


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm trying to figure out if that was a statement or a question. :-k :wink:


I take it that you read an inference or tone of uptalk at some point in what I wrote and that's why you can't tell the difference? To this, as it is written, seems more apt for your response. You're welcome. :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No inference, honest! Just a confused old man. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

To the original poster, have you tried using the search function? There are threads and videos. Maybe you can ask specific questions after you do some research and pick a method. Or have you already started? If so, what roadblocks are you experiencing?



Nicole Stark said:


> Bob… you know, and I have thought this many, many, times before when you or any of the other moderators have commented likewise on similar first posts, that if this was posted in the bio section it would have not gotten your attention. I'm thinking the classification system in the WDF Zoo is doing pretty well as it seems to keep you guys in uniform. See, it doesn't matter what you say about yourself anywhere else with the first time you post but, if you post it in the wrong section you need to say it again for it to count. As a BIO.


Like if the question was posted in the bio section? I didn't think that happens and yeah, that training question would probably get lost. I just double checked the section. This should be moved to training, not Bios or News.



Bob Scott said:


> I'm trying to figure out if that was a statement or a question. :-k :wink:





Nicole Stark said:


> I take it that you read an inference or tone of uptalk at some point in what I wrote and that's why you can't tell the difference? To this, as it is written, seems more apt for your response. You're welcome. :twisted:





Bob Scott said:


> No inference, honest! Just a confused old man. :grin: :wink:


I'm confused too. _Really_ confused.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, that basically was my point (handling it differently). There certainly was enough information to qualify as a bio. We had the user name, dogs, breeds, type of training the handler currently does with some indication about why the OP is here.

Moving the original post to the bio section with a welcome and suggestion to repost the training question elsewhere would have been sufficient. But instead, since it wasn't posted in the bio section a request was made to have the user repost a basic introduction as it's a WDF requirement. As far as I am concerned that requirement was met (albeit in the wrong section) and a tad foolish to buzz kill moderate like that especially on someones first post here. 

Instead, we now have a second user bio and a post in the news archive that doesn't belong there. Oh, and two people confused by something that seemed to be fairly obvious to me. Matt said last week it bothered him when responses to formerly asked questions that were met with "search the archives", he explained why and I understand his rationale. This situaiton isn't much different to me. Kinda like having an open house but booting out the entering party if they came in through a side door instead of the front door, despite following all other protocols for entry.

BTW, I was being facetious in my last response to Bob.


----------

